# Does anyone know what breed she is?



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

We were given this goat from someone and they did not know anything on what breed she is. She is full grown and very small/petite. She doesn't have the stockiness of a Nigerian dwarf or the hair. She is super friendly. We do not know enough about different breeds to know. We are wanting to get a couple more for her to play with as our other goats are older and not playing much with her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks like she could have a mix between Alpine and Boer.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Mostly Alpine and possibly a Mini Alpine, which are created by crossing Nigerian Dwarf with a standard Alpine to get the smaller size. The largest goat (middle one) in my avatar is a wethered Mini Alpine and I see many similarities between the two. She is a lovely doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian mix. Not sure what the mix is. Definitely doesn't look full Nigerian as you have already stated.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

What do you mean "stickiness"?


----------



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Mostly Alpine and possibly a Mini Alpine, which are created by crossing Nigerian Dwarf with a standard Alpine to get the smaller size. The largest goat (middle one) in my avatar is a wethered Mini Alpine and I see many similarities between the two. She is a lovely doe.


Yes I see some similarities too. thanks. She is only 17” tall and very delicate


----------



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Mostly Alpine and possibly a Mini Alpine, which are created by crossing Nigerian Dwarf with a standard Alpine to get the smaller size. The largest goat (middle one) in my avatar is a wethered Mini Alpine and I see many similarities between the two. She is a lovely doe.





alwaystj9 said:


> What do you mean "stickiness"?


stockiness...autocorrect


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are you absolutely sure she's full grown? She just doesn't look mature to me. She is beautiful. 🥰


----------



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Are you absolutely sure she's full grown? She just doesn't look mature to me. She is beautiful. 🥰


Thank you she is a sweetheart! No I am really not sure of anything with her since the person who gave her to us didn't have much info from the previous person other than he had to get rid of her. She was in heat when she came to our home.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

kperki said:


> Yes I see some similarities too. thanks. She is only 17” tall and very delicate


17" is a short little munchkin. I agree with MellonFriend, she looks very young. Maybe 6-8 months old, certainly under 1 year old. The delicate build is a characteristic of most of the female dairy breeds, even full blooded Nigerian. The stockiness is found more often with the Pygmy and/or Pygmy crosses and other meat breed goats. Some Nigerians have width between their shoulders and rear legs but aren't bulky, and also have those slender type legs giving them a delicate appearance, with perky upright ears. Alpines have slightly larger ears that stick out in a V shape from their heads with a delicate build as well, just much taller than she is.

She is a pretty doeling no matter the breed mixes she may be.


----------



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you. At what age do they usually stop growing? I’m trying to see if the person still has the other owners info. I would just for curiosity like to know more info on her. We love her no matter what but it would just be nice to know.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Around 2 1/2 to 3 years old they are fully grown. At around 2 to 2 1/2 years old, their height is established though they continue to fill out for a few more months.


----------



## kperki (Dec 11, 2014)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Around 2 1/2 to 3 years old they are fully grown. At around 2 to 2 1/2 years old, their height is established though they continue to fill out for a few more months.


 Great thank you for the info. Good to know


----------

